# What Kind Of Chihuahua Dog Do I Have??



## EddieRanger (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is a picture of a Chihuahua Dog that I just adopted. They don't know what it is mixed with. Does anyone know? Here's a few pics...

http://i51.tinypic.com/2ymxaxf.jpg

http://i55.tinypic.com/2hd9yjb.jpg

If you need better pictures, I'll take them.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

more pictures of his body are needed


----------



## EddieRanger (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's another picture

http://i56.tinypic.com/1563bd4.jpg


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## EddieRanger (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure. He's very light though. I can carry him around. He's a year old.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

With the stubby legs and longer looking back I'd think Chihuahua/Dachshund.. aka Chiweenie.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

My vote is with Sibe.
In addition, the color and floppy ears lead me to this conclusion. I like it: "Chiweenie."


----------

